# 2020/2021 Power CBT Exam Thread



## Dothracki PE (Oct 13, 2020)

I had some complaints about the title the thread where I last posted this. But I wanted to get a thread going (hopefully this isn't adding another unneeded thread) but wanted to start this thread so we can continue the dialogue related to the new exam format. Come December, we can start to use this thread to share our experiences similar to what has been done for ME exams (keeping in mind the NCEES rules/regulations!!!).

Check out the tutorials and demo on the website below, it demonstrates what the CBT exam will look like on the screen including references

https://ncees.org/exams/cbt/


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Oct 14, 2020)

FYI for anyone that hasn't already seen it:

First Impressions of the New NCEES® Electrical Power Reference Handbook for the Computer Based Testing (CBT) Exam.


----------



## akyip (Oct 15, 2020)

I just practiced the PPI exams. Even with all the practice from other sets (e.g. Cram for Exam, Electrical PE Review, Eng Pro Guides, Complex Imaginary, Spin-up), there were still some questions that I just did not know in the PPI exams. A small list:

-DC motors (didn't see much of these in the other practice exams... Some were in Cram for Exam though...)

-Op Amp circuits (I was surprised this was in PPI exam, and I am rusty with op amps since I haven't dealt much with DC circuit problems in other practice sets...)

-Hysteresis curve

-Ferromagnetism, Diamagnetism, and Paramagnetism

When I have more time, I will put together my personal list of topics that I still need to improve my knowledge on...


----------

